# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## MummyMagoo

woohoooooooo! thats fab news!
Good luck hunni..cant wait to hear your birth announcement!
xxx


----------



## holly2234

Yay! Seems like youve been pregnant forever! Hope he's here soon :)


----------



## abbSTAR

:dust:
Goodluck :happydance:


----------



## _laura

Good luck Hun :) :dust:


----------



## x__amour

Daphne! I'm *so* incredibly excited for you! And also a tad bit jealous, but more excited, lol! I hope you have a fast and easy labor and I really hope Finn'll be nice and healthy and *plump*!!! Keeping you, Evan and baby Finn in my prayers! I can't wait to see pictures of him! Good luck!!! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## amygwen

Ohh my gosh, good luck! Be sure to update us, you will do great! :flower:


----------



## baby.moo

Good luck and Congrats!


----------



## Mei190

Good luck hope everything goes well for you! 

PS I am so incredibly jealous!! :haha:


----------



## iprettii

yay.. good luck!


----------



## Desi's_lost

AHHHHHH how exciting!!! I was thinking about posting for you when you said you thought your water broke and then disappeared! I told you, Finn was going to want to show Asyria up! lolz


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## newmommy23

Yay I'm excited!!! Finn's coming to say hi!!! Any updates? How are you progressing?! I hope it is going ok for you, hope it goes fast!!!


----------



## newmommy23

lol the leaking is super weird feeling! You must have a lot of water! When you get to like 5cm it often will gush again too...its bizarre like constantly peeing yourself! :p How's the pain ? Hospital beds are not comfy so the back pain got bad for me too, but Molls decided to flip back to back for labor, so that might be why. Isn't it great being on those little heartbeat and contractions monitors? Its like yay it's really a contraction and he's really coming! :happydance:


----------



## Lalababy2010

Aww how exciting, i can't wait until my one makes an appearance, going to be a long time yet though lol.. Well good luck honey :D


----------



## rainbows_x

I had a back labor, if you can & they let you get on all fours, or on a ball, helps so much!


----------



## Burchy314

Yeah!!! Good luck! I hope he shows his face soon and it is a quick and easy labor. Hopefully the back pains gets better. Can't wait for updates and pictures! :)


----------



## FayDanielle

Good luck Daphne!
xx


----------



## AriannasMama

:dust::dust:


----------



## aafscsweetie

awww omg, so happy for you!!! can't wait to hear your birth story and to see pics :) good luck and here's hoping that it isn't too bad!! xxxx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Awww i'm sorry :hugs: He's gonna be here soon though!!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Hope he comes soon! Can't wait to see him!!


----------



## newmommy23

aw hang in there hun! :hug:


----------



## Ablaski17

congratsss! make sure to update us , cant wait to see pics!


----------



## divershona

Omg daphne i'm so excited for you, and a little jealous of course Hehe. Hope you already have your gorgeous little boy in your arms if not i hope he's here soon. Good luck


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Good luck!
Stay positive:)
Hope your baby boy comes soon:)
Looks like it will be another sleepless night waiting for updates:) 
xxxxx


----------



## SophieGrace

Good Luck hun x


----------



## ~RedLily~

Good luck!


----------



## KiansMummy

good luck hun xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## EffyKat

Congratulations!! He's gorgeous! :D x


----------



## _laura

Congratulations. He's gorgeous! Xx


----------



## babytime1992

Congrats he's beautiful!


----------



## celia2011

Good luck!!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations he's gorgeous!


----------



## holly2234

Congratulations!


----------



## Desi's_lost

OOOMG congrats he's soooo cute Daphne!!


----------



## amygwen

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Oh my gosh, Daphne! He is so precious! What a handsome little boy!!! You did great! Can't wait to read your birth story! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SophieGrace

congrats hes georgeous! x


----------



## divershona

he's a stunner, well done :)


----------



## mayb_baby

congrats he's a stunner xoxo


----------



## xtinydancerx

He is so handsome :)
Congrats hun!


----------



## Cheryl xx

Congratulations xx


----------



## smatheson

What a handsome little boy! Congrats!:p


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Wahoo! Congratulations he is wondeful! xx


----------



## kattsmiles

Awww congrats, Daphne! He's adorable! :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congratulations :) He's very cute. 

xoxox


----------



## Mei190

congrats! He looks like a cutie xx


----------



## Char.due.jan

Congratulations! He's beautiful xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

CONGRATS!!! :happydance:


----------



## kaleighdaisy

OMG, Daphne. He is so handome. You did such an amazing job.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## LoveKelsey

awwww congrats. we're LO's are super close in age. how exciting :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Congratulations
He is so beautiful
xxx


----------



## MissC

Awww what a handsome little boy :)
Well done sweety
x


----------



## newmommy23

congrats! he's so cute!


----------



## crythreetears

Congrats!! He's handsome!


----------



## Youngling

Congrats
x


----------



## LittlePeople

Congratulations! He's gorgeous :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

congrats :) he's adorable!


----------



## MummyMagoo

congrats xx


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## aafscsweetie

sooooooooo freaking adorable!!!! i'm so happy for you :) xxx


----------



## LittlePeople

He's gorgeous! In the last picture..he looks just like his Daddy :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

I know I've said it already, but what a cutie! congrats hun :flower: I agree with little people, he resembles his dad a lot :flower:


----------



## EffyKat

Aw, he's adorable! Your OH looks so in love with him. I love that photo!


----------



## FayDanielle

Daphne, what a handsome little boy :flower:
Hes beautiful.


----------



## MummyMagoo

Hes gorgeous!


----------



## Lexi_jaine

Congratulations! he is adorable


----------



## majm1241

Congratulations Hon! I updated you in the November Sparklers Thread too! :hugs:


----------

